# Mixing essential oils in suryp.....



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Has anyone mixed the essential oils with the 1:1 suryp? If so how do you get the oils to mix in suryp? I've heard using lethicine grannuals as a binding agent works. Has anyone heard the same. Where do you get the grannuals at?


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Add 8 oz of the water to a blender along with the essential oils and 1/8 teaspoon of lecithin granules and blend on low speed for 1 minute or longer if needed making sure the surface tension is broken and the oils are thoroughly emulsified. then add the mixture to your syrup.

Lecithin can be purchased at your local health food store or online, I would assume Ebay or Amazon would have it.


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

Second what WWW said, however I blend high speed for 1-2 minutes. This will emulsify and hold the oils in suspension with the water for long enough to feed.


----------



## EZride (Jun 16, 2009)

Try mixing with warm honey. http://youtu.be/oZV1Elct2tQ


----------



## Huntertn (May 3, 2012)

I have used lecithin granules when emulsifying essential oils for sugar water but really did not see that it was that much better than emulsifying the oils with just a small amount of water in a blender. I still have a can of the granules that I don't use any more. Some people say you should use non-GMO soy lecithin.

Yo should be able to find the lecithin at any health food store. I got mine at Wholefoods. The non-GMO is a little harder to find if you want to go that route.

The method I currently use is to add the EO to about a half-cup of water (no lecithin) in a blender. Really, the amount of water you need will vary with the amount of oil you are using. Blend it on low for 4-5 minutes then add the mixture to your sugar water. Also, don't plan to use the blender for food again because it is impossible to get the smell out of the plastic parts. 

Steve


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Steve, thanks. Whats your recipe? And how much lemon grass oil for 2 gals of syrup? I also have tee tree oil and speriment oil. All are food grade oils.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Why do you add the EO to the syrup?

Thanks for the info!

Enj.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

I was reading some books, and what they were saying was lemongrass oil will make them eat and if they eat it cleanses their insides therefor making sure they don't get nosema. Tea tree oil helps too. The spearmint oil helps with the small hive Beatles,they don't like the menthol .


----------



## Huntertn (May 3, 2012)

Billboard,

It depends on what you are trying to do. I try not to use EO unless I am treating for something or to stimulate they to build up in the Spring. 

The recipes I use I got from Trevor at Bon Aqua Springs Woodenware. He speaks at some of our bee clubs and has information on his website. I have also used recipes posted by Beesource member alpha6 on this forum. Both those guys have a lot more experience than me so that might be worth a look.

To stimulate in the Spring I use 1 drop of tea tree oil and 4 drops of lemon grass oil in 1/4 cup of water. Put it in a blender and blend for 4-5 minutes on low. Add the mixture to 1 gallon of one-to-one sugar water in the spring. If I make 2 gallons I just double the amount of oil and water. 

Steve


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Be careful. You can wreck hives with essential oils. Just saying.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

I was just going to feed the new packages the lemon grass and tea tree for build up. But what do you mean you can ruin a hive with EO.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Most essential oils are insecticides, too, you can overdose easily. Also weak hives and splits do not really profit but suffer from essential oils. When there is no need do not use it.

If you mix essential oils into syrup, a lot of bees drown.

The smell confuses the guards and robbing can be triggered, especially in weak hives and splits.

So lots of trip wires. Be careful with essential oils.


----------



## Virginiaisforbees (May 12, 2015)

We started a new hive and I have been adding Lemon Grass and Spearmint to 1:1 Sugar water every time I feed which has been about once a week. The hive is really taking off! They have really come a long way since we got them only two months ago. The bees really like it! I have heard that it helps them build brood and boosts their immunity. The tea tree oil might be a different case? It is like a cleaning agent I think. I have read that when the bees get it on them it will make them groom in which will get rid of any mites they might have. I just put an order in for the Tea tree oil but I think I'm going to put it in a bird bath for them to use instead of inside the hive. 
When we work the bees we use Savannah Bees Lemon Grass and Spearmint Lotion and it seems to calm them down and we don't get stung.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

I use 15 drops of expensive lemongrass oil on young splits. But to say it makes them much better is pretty far fetched. I think they can cause as much problems as they help fix. Nothing encourages robbing like EO sugar syrup. I like EO if EFB shows up. But a new queen and feed is the main thing.


----------



## dvgaetano77 (Nov 10, 2021)

BernhardHeuvel said:


> Be careful. You can wreck hives with essential oils. Just saying.


Can you provide details?


----------

